# EGGsima?



## Myspacepix! (Jan 27, 2008)

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0150as0.jpg

http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0157sd8.jpg


----------



## invisible (Jan 27, 2008)

#1: I like!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
#2: it seems out of focus to me...


----------



## Myspacepix! (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah i just noticed two was out of focus but thanks for the comment!


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 28, 2008)

#1 is uhmm.....eggcellent


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 28, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> #1 is uhmm.....eggcellent



ohh just shut your egghole. 

Interesting shots.


----------



## Myspacepix! (Jan 28, 2008)

haha thanks robbie


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 28, 2008)

i like them both, could be a tad sharper but great contrast!


----------

